# seafarer 38 performance



## rappitysnap (Jan 7, 2002)

hi all new here on this board, seems informative. thinking of buying a friends seafarer 38, was wondering if any one here was familiar with her. how does she preform under sail, in a rough sea, is she a safe boat for a 38? also is the construction solid or pop out production yacht level.hard to find info on these boats, thanks for any help


----------



## raayres18 (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone with experience with the 34' Seafarer?


----------



## engele (Nov 26, 2006)

No but I own the 38. Join the Yahoo group.


----------



## davidlaing (Apr 21, 2005)

*Seafarer 38*

You could hardly do better than a Seafarer 38 for a seaworthy, seakindly vessel that's easy to single-hand and has an abundance of creature comforts. My '74 ketch _Roundelay_ cuts through rough chop as if it weren't there, points well, is fast, and is a classic beauty. Capsize screening ratio is 1.65, motion comfort ratio is 37. Few other bluewater boats can beat these stats, the Allied Seawind II among them, but the Seawind is a lot smaller. The S38 is like a floating hotel. In my opinion, she's definitely one of Philip Rhodes' best designs.


----------



## engele (Nov 26, 2006)

*thanks David*

My S38 is still going through it's refit after two years (though I am close). I have not yest sailed her, but have only heard good things. It helps on a big project to know that others like the boat you are re-building 

-EE


----------



## engele (Nov 26, 2006)

These guys have the 34 I believe:

http://www.travelpod.com/members/sparrow07


----------



## Danjcon (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is a link to the Seafarer Research Center site. It has some original data for the Seafarer 38. I have a 1971 Seafarer 31 Yawl. It is great looking with a very solid hull and deck. Some of the interior materials leave much to be desired, and it's narrow beam makes things a little tight. But we love it. I wish you luck with the 38 if you decide to get it.

Seafarer Research Center


----------



## capward (Apr 25, 2011)

rappitysnap said:


> hi all new here on this board, seems informative. thinking of buying a friends seafarer 38, was wondering if any one here was familiar with her. how does she preform under sail, in a rough sea, is she a safe boat for a 38? also is the construction solid or pop out production yacht level.hard to find info on these boats, thanks for any help


She performed well for us, probably could take more than we could. Safe for a 38? We thought so - ballasted full keel with cutaway forward. Construction - could have been a little heavier but it would not have altered anything. You just don't ever want to see any 38 pounding on the rocks - wood, metal, fiberglass will all break up quickly. We lived aboard almost 15 years on a 1977 model, hull number in 130's I think. About 10 years in Caribbean.


----------



## engele (Nov 26, 2006)

I know it is bad to revive old threads, but we have been enjoying our Seafarer 38 for several years now and I love the boat. There are minor annoyances (fake teak wallpaper that was sold as a "feature" in '74), but really I have no major complaints. She sails much better than expected, and can be set up to be very livable. We are in the PNW and I am perfectly comfortable with the boat. Aside from the interior the build quality in my view is to a higher standard than many newer boats.


----------

